# New DirecTV HD Tivo May Be Near



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

In the Tivo Community Forum there is a picture of the new HD Tivo and news that Tivo has scheduled a press conference for January 8. This could be great news!

Here's the pic.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Probably their standard yearly press conference at CES. We should learn a lot of news during CES. I've also heard that they will be announcing more HD channels too. We shall see!


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Probably their standard yearly press conference at CES. We should learn a lot of news during CES. I've also heard that they will be announcing more HD channels too. We shall see!


I was hoping for a black cabinet.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

wipeout said:


> I was hoping for a black cabinet.


My RCA UTV receivers are black and so was my old tv and dvd player. I have since purchased a silver Toshiba tv and a gold dvd player. It looks like a hodgepodge of colors, but I guess the important thing is that everything works.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I wish they would stop the silver cabinetry already. There bringing back the 80's.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Face it, the days of black components are over. Manufacturers don't seem interested in releasing anything but silver.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

No, they just do it so you have to buy all new silver equipment to match, then they'll change back to black, cause it's so retro and cool, then you'll need all new stuff all over again...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

wipeout said:


> I was hoping for a black cabinet.


You could always go the Yoshi of The Screensaver route.

Black spray paint.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

wipeout said:


> I was hoping for a black cabinet.


Its better then what it was supposed to be last year at CES... It was a black cabinet with a BLUE faceplate.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

That was a very early prototype. There were never any plans to make it that color, but by making prototypes unusual colors it makes them easy to identify from final production hardware.


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

tds4182 said:


> In the Tivo Community Forum there is a picture of the new HD Tivo and news that Tivo has scheduled a press conference for January 8. This could be great news!
> 
> Here's the pic.


What's the thread in Tivo forum? I couldn't find it.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Try here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...8922&perpage=20&highlight=hdtivo&pagenumber=2


----------



## tropicaldreamer (Sep 15, 2003)

HarryD said:


> I wish they would stop the silver cabinetry already. There bringing back the 80's.


Actually I like the silver. It goes with my tv and dvd player. I just hope it actually arrives!


----------



## larryhdtv (Dec 31, 2003)

*I am hoping when the HD TIVO comes out
it will have a firewire port so I can archive to a external
High Definition vcr via firewire,if the hard drive gets full.*


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry larry, you are out of luck. The HD Tivo's currently in beta do NOT have a firewire port. This is part of the reason why the HD Tivo is prices $300 less than the 921.


----------



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

I does have USB2 right?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

It has two USB ports. They are currently disabled however in beta versions so I don't think anybody knows if they are version 1 or 2 yet. It would certainly be silly of Tivo not to make them version 2 however, unless they plan on them only being used for keyboards, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if Sony will be coming out with a HD-DirecTV-Tivo?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, today (strike that, tomorrow, Thursday the 8th) is the day of the big announcement, maybe we'll see. I think in the past though the Hughes branded model has been exclusive for a few months, then the other models have come out.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Well, this really throws a wrench into plans. If the release dates are true then I may wait out the 921 and get the tivo instead. I just thought from the offering last year that directv was at least a year and half behind dish in getting out a HD dvr. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## psyclops (Jan 7, 2004)

tds4182 said:


> In the Tivo Community Forum there is a picture of the new HD Tivo and news that Tivo has scheduled a press conference for January 8.


Anyone heard an update on the press conference? It disappeared off the CES schedule : http://www.cesweb.org/press/events/ though it's still in google's cache: http://216.239.57.104/search?q=cach...ents/+directv+press+conference&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

They did demo the DirecTiVo-HD during the press conference. No date or price given. Said it was up to Directv.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

DirecTV still just says 1st quarter of this year.


----------



## SlicerMDM (Feb 12, 2003)

ocnier said:


> Well, this really throws a wrench into plans. If the release dates are true then I may wait out the 921 and get the tivo instead. I just thought from the offering last year that directv was at least a year and half behind dish in getting out a HD dvr. Thoughts anyone?


Year and half? Where'd you hear that? The HD Tivo will only be a couple months behind the 921. The 921 was released prematurely (OTA bugs, other minor issues) so it being "first" is really a moot point. Wait a little longer and compare, or go ahead and switch like I did.  D* rocks, the SD Tivo rocks, and I'm sure the HD Tivo will too!


----------

